# East bay does it again



## Fishn Fool (Jun 19, 2017)

Hit east bay for the second time again this week and once again me and my buddy hit a solid 2 man limit. Strong in coming tide with clear water combined for another excellent trip. We used live shrimp and we also threw ds plastics.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Heading out there tomorrow let me know if you want to meet up we can hit it together awesome haul!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltalohic (Jul 20, 2017)

Were y'all fishing shorelines, or deep? What down south plastics?


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice trout.


----------



## joeletx (Jun 1, 2014)

*Excellent*

Wow! nice catch.


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Good haul!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishn Fool (Jun 19, 2017)

I was throwing spicy pumpkin seed ds and my dad was throwing the ole faithful silver spoon with yellow buck tail. We also used live bait to.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Saltalohic said:


> Were y'all fishing shorelines, or deep? What down south plastics?


 you want some gps coordinates too? go figure it out.:headknock


----------



## Fishn Fool (Jun 19, 2017)

Lmao!!!


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Excellent Job!


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Just curious. Nice boat ramps. Location?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*ramps*

That is texas city dike.....ramps are nice but watch for passing ships. The water gets sucked out quickly. Seen some issues when the tide pushes back in from the vessels that boats have collided into others ; or the dock. Saw a brand new gulf coast get hung up under the dock.....took 6 of us to get it free.....


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

*Basic help.*



lonepinecountryclub said:


> Just curious. Nice boat ramps. Location?


There are numerous ramps you can launch from to get to East Bay. I think most people launch from 3 ramp locations, but there are other options depending on driving distance, wind velocity, and wind direction. Many people launch from the Texas City Dike. On the weekends it costs $5 to drive your vehicle onto the Dike. There are 4 or 5 ramps there alone. The ramp on the end is the nicest but it is at capacity (heard it is the busiest public ramp in Texas) most of the time and not always the safest. If any big ships and barges are using the ship channel when you are launching be careful as they will suck water out of the ramp area. I have also launched from the first ramp safely. Anyway if it's calm you can run into East Bay by heading Northeast. If it's bumpy many people run the Intracoastal water way and enter the bay at Seivers or Sting-a-ree cuts. You can also launch from Eagle point or Top-water for a fee or take the ferry and launch from Bolivar peninsula. Once in the bay it's good to have a map (top-spot) and locate the many different reefs. Many are marked by PVC poles but not all. Many reefs should have boats on them. Stay off the reef at first and watch what the boats do. When on the reef use your trolling motor only. Many times boats are drifting over the shell using different techniques to catch fish. Start and finish your drifts off the reefs. If you anchor in the middle of the reef expect boats to drift close but safely by you. It's better to anchor on the edges of the reefs if you want to avoid some boat traffic. Remember everyone there wants to have fun, catch some fish and get along. make the effort and everyone should have a great time on the water.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

good haul!


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice Work!!


----------



## Fishn Fool (Jun 19, 2017)

Sorry guys, I was out fishing. All the above info is correct though. You can also hit the curts down the intercostal if the reefs don't produce and there are a couple good points on the left side of the intercostal as your going to them coming from the dikes. I have caught some quality fish there also and don't forget the spoil banks and a leaf while your out that way. Spoil banks is a good run though.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

flynut said:


> you want some gps coordinates too? go figure it out.:headknock


My fave deep summer wade spot got talked about on 2 cool a month or two ago. 6 boats on it Thursday morning and 7 on it this morning. It seems potlicker etiquette has developed into parking 300 yds. away and walking into your wade. Even mid week has gotten overpopulated.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

gman1772 said:


> My fave deep summer wade spot got talked about on 2 cool a month or two ago. 6 boats on it Thursday morning and 7 on it this morning. It seems potlicker etiquette has developed into parking 300 yds. away and walking into your wade. Even mid week has gotten overpopulated.


Dang, I missed that thread. So where is it?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice job*

Fished east the same day and got my arce handed to me there, but we do not use live bait, I think we had 3 fish. My tail was between my legs and I was defeated. So hit 2 more deep water spots on the **** side of the channel while heading in. At the second one we threw tails for a little while and nothing, had a couple slicks pop and still nothing. I keep a skitterwalk ready to go on a second rod at all times, as this is my favorite lure bar none. Didn't take long before my fishing partner had his top water rod out and we preceded to opened up a can of whip arce. Double hookup and serious action in 10 feet of water from about 12:30pm til 2ish. Nice way to finish up the day.


----------



## Fishn Fool (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes sir!!! Nice box of fish and your right on the bite has been from around 10am to around 1ish. I went for my 4th time yesterday but me and pops threw ds's and spoons and we boxed 13 more. Not to bad for some guys that fish live mostly.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Fishn Fool said:


> Yes sir!!! Nice box of fish and your right on the bite has been from around 10am to around 1ish. I went for my 4th time yesterday but me and pops threw ds's and spoons and we boxed 13 more. Not to bad for some guys that fish live mostly.


Man I've fished the last 3 days in east bay and never found any decent fish I'd love some advice cause I can't figure it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishn Fool (Jun 19, 2017)

Most of what you've read in this thread is right on. Most important thing is water clarity and tidal movement. If you don't have that it's going to be a rough day. Drift your reefs and hit your points and cuts. Croaker and shrimp with a leader works really well bumped off the bottom as well as artificial ( tails or lures ). Work an area for a little while and move to another if it doesn't produce for you,if the conditions are right sooner or later you'll usually pick up some fish. There's also the jetties, one of my favorites. Move up and down them if waters clear and usually you can find some fish.


----------

